# Using a Golf GTE hybrid battery 5Q0915590K



## Alan3114 (May 5, 2019)

Hi everyone. I have started to hack a 2015 golf gte battery ( part number 5Q0915590K ) to use in a classic car conversion ( lexus gs450h drive/ modified lexus rx450h inverter ) 
I am currently using an arduino board to read the internal Canbus signals . I can currently read current in/out of battery back and have just about worked out how to read the individual 96 cell voltages 🙂
Does anyone have any information on how to control the contractors via the Canbus ? 
If anyone else is working with this battery and wants to share info please get in touch 
Alan


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Currently in the software i written from my bms;

-Read cell voltages
-Read temperatures

https://github.com/tomdebree/VW-bms/tree/master/VWBMSV2

This is my code structure some info will be a bit hard to find, I can look at creating a DBC file to show the can sturcture.

Can you share what you have so far?


----------



## Alan3114 (May 5, 2019)

Thanks for your link thats been really helpful. I am in the early stages of working it at the moment. I do know that the current can be measured from Can Id 0xbb. It is sent 100 times a second and bytes 1 & 2 have the current . It measures + or - and upto about + - 200 Amps . Value seems to be Amps × 160 

I will post more when/if I can control the contactors via CAN. I think it should ( from looking at the circuit ) be able to read the overall voltages on contactors and precharge and maybe even resistances to chassis


----------



## Longbow46 (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi guys!


I'm also thinking to use the golf Gte battery in my conversion. Will the internal BMS work if I charge the battery or would I need a CAN command to do so?


Thanks!


----------



## Alan3114 (May 5, 2019)

Hi, sorry for the huge delay replying 
I am back onto this project again. 
I have upgraded now to an STM32 for this part of the project and have just built a board with an LCD and connects to the internal CAN of the battery so it shows me all cell voltages and current in/out 
If you want any information let me know. I will respond quicker now


----------



## Longbow46 (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi Alan3114, nice to hear from you.


I am in the process of buying one or two battery packs from a GTE (either golf or passat) - passat has 9.9kWh and golf 8.7kWh


I am wondering if the pack could be disassembled and the 8 battery packs inside separated so I could easily place the packs around the car chassis. At least 1/2 in front and 1/2 in the back of the car


----------



## Alan3114 (May 5, 2019)

Well I am sure it can be dismantled, I think I will have to do the same as I have a bit too much weight at the back. And none at the front. 
The only hazard I can see is how to do it safely as the whole thing is live ! Also I am not sure how the water cooling is done/connected . I hopefully won't need to use the water cooling so will just monitor the cell temperatures .


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Longbow46 said:


> I am wondering if the pack could be disassembled and the 8 battery packs inside separated so I could easily place the packs around the car chassis.


Most salvaged EV battery packs are dismantled for use in conversions, simply because they generally won't fit into a vehicle body which is not designed specifically to accommodate them... even the relatively small plug-in hybrid packs

The "battery packs inside" are called "modules". While breaking apart a module into cells is normally difficult, as long as they kept as intact modules the wiring is all plug-in connectors (for BMS) and terminals with bolts (for power), so they are practical to re-arrange.

When making a custom pack of these modules, you need to consider

structural support and retention,
electrical connections and supporting components such as fuses and contactors,
enclosure for protection of the modules, protection of people, and containment of cell failures, and
thermal management (such as heat transfer plates and circulating coolant).
The original pack design will provide lots of clues about what is required.


----------



## golfdubcrazy (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi great project, im wondering have you made any progress with this. any chance someone has a wiring diagram for the connections on the battery ? 

i recently purchased a golf GTE battery and would like to power up the contractors and measure the voltage via the can before dismantling it.


----------



## Alan3114 (May 5, 2019)

Hi Golfdubcrazy. 
Some where I have a copy of what I have worked on the pins to be. There are 2 lots of canbus on the external plug 
1 is the normal golf drivetrain canbus 
2nd is the HV canbus 
These go inside to a control circuit. This then had a 3rd Canbus which goes to batteries and the HV contactor control board. If you look above in the thread there is information on how to read the cell voltages ( only from internal CAN ) 
You can also read current in/Out via the internal CAN. I am currently working on control of the contactor , but I will only doing it from the internal CAN . I am not sure which or how some of the internal CAN gets accessed from the outside plug. So I would just take the lid of and measure CAREFULLY the battery voltages. 
If you do want to try and access via the external plug let me know and I'll look up what I have. Also if you need a plug for it , it is almost identical to a VW headlamp plug  
Alan


----------



## golfdubcrazy (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks Alan.

If you could send me the pin out off the connector that would be really helpful.

I have received vehicle HV training so hopefully wont zap myself, i wasn't aware the internal can bus could activate the contractors.

from what i know the battery has to receive an external 12v single and the safety ring circuit to allow activation of contractors.


----------



## Alan3114 (May 5, 2019)

I am struggling to upload photos as on my phone. Lol 
Send me you email ( by private message ) and I will send you what info I have


----------



## golfdubcrazy (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks Alan i received your email. great job on the diagnostic screen, im going to try connecting with my Vcds to the external canbus and see if i get any responses from the controller. 

i have decided to open up the pack and take a look inside. that was a good long struggle. if anyone has any good suggestion on how to remove the silicone sealer in the future that would be very handy.

i did try cut away at most of it but not knowing how close the components where to the edge of the case i didn't want to risk it.

i was surprised to see how small the batterys where inside the pack i will add some measurements soon if anyone is interested.

here are some pics of inside the pack.


----------



## Alan3114 (May 5, 2019)

When I got my battery I tried with Vagcom but couldn't get any communication:-( . From what I have read since I don't think you can connect to it with out using a CAN gateway , as the gateway has to assign the CAN id between the diagnostic tool and whatever you are talking to . I read this in a VW SSP. 

I have made my control circuit now directly control the contactors and it monitors the output voltage so it will detect a short circuit while in the pre-charge and it will also detect a short from either battery wire to chassis and so safely turns the battery off


----------



## boekel (Nov 10, 2010)

golfdubcrazy said:


> if anyone has any good suggestion on how to remove the silicone sealer in the future that would be very handy.
> 
> i did try cut away at most of it but not knowing how close the components where to the edge of the case i didn't want to risk it.


cutting doesn't really work because of the 'labyrinth' (ridge).

but cutting as far as you get, followed by a bit of brute force get's you inside the battery within 5 minutes after a couple of batteries.


----------



## golfdubcrazy (Dec 19, 2014)

hi all i managed to connect to the battery via the powertrain canbus. its module 8C which isnt listed on the standard list.

annoyingly if you are connecting you have have to use the new hex-net interface otherwise you wont be able to view alot of information.

big thanks to alan for sharing the pinout. i found it to be very similar to the e-golf / e-up which has helped to identify the remaining pins. i will place the table up once its completed.

from what i read if there is no errors the contractors will switch on with the ignition signal. if that is the case i will then monitor the internal canbus to see what is sent and try identify the activation signal.


----------



## DK6780 (Aug 28, 2020)

golfdubcrazy said:


> hi all i managed to connect to the battery via the powertrain canbus. its module 8C which isnt listed on the standard list.
> 
> annoyingly if you are connecting you have have to use the new hex-net interface otherwise you wont be able to view alot of information.
> 
> ...


Hi Guys

Are you willing to share the pinouts that you know about? I'm particularly interested in the pins for the 12v for the contactors and the safety line so that I can power up the pack and check the voltage on a pack that I'm looking to buy.

Thanks

Duncan


----------



## hummbug (Apr 8, 2019)

I have these same battery modules but I don't have the cables that attach slaves to masters. For that reason I can't seem to get any data off the canbus as they don't seem to want to communicate if not attached to a slave. Does anyone have the wiring diagram for the slave(s) to master connection? Seems to be just analog voltage.


----------



## bigpie (Dec 14, 2017)

Alan3114 said:


> Thanks for your link thats been really helpful. I am in the early stages of working it at the moment. I do know that the current can be measured from Can Id 0xbb. It is sent 100 times a second and bytes 1 & 2 have the current . It measures + or - and upto about + - 200 Amps . Value seems to be Amps × 160
> 
> I will post more when/if I can control the contactors via CAN. I think it should ( from looking at the circuit ) be able to read the overall voltages on contactors and precharge and maybe even resistances to chassis


Did you get anywhere with the contactor control?

I've figured out some of the wiring info for the main battery control board, I've added to





VW Hybrid Battery Packs - openinverter.org wiki







openinverter.org


----------



## geo999 (Dec 12, 2017)

golfdubcrazy said:


> hi all i managed to connect to the battery via the powertrain canbus. its module 8C which isnt listed on the standard list.
> 
> annoyingly if you are connecting you have have to use the new hex-net interface otherwise you wont be able to view alot of information.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

some questions:

what are the needed connections ? +12v, enable ... ?
do we need a diagnostic interface that speaks CAN-FD or regular CAN is enough ?

Thank you


----------



## bigpie (Dec 14, 2017)

Got a second pack now to play with.
This is the external connector pin out as far as I've worked out.
I've been replaying some can logs at it taken during charging but haven't been able to get it to close the contactors so far. My main aim is to find the balance command if I can.

_EDIT_
I've managed to get the pack to close the contactors from the external can interface, the Hybrid Can (pins 13 & 14) IDS 0x09C & 0x3A6, if either stop the contactors open.


----------



## Frmf (7 mo ago)

Boa noite como podemos falar, preciso de ajuda para bateria do gte. Cumprimentos


----------



## Snelly (Mar 25, 2021)

Hi I have a 2020 gte pack and like to use it with out hacking it about in side..

has any body manage to crack the can bus data yet?


----------



## boekel (Nov 10, 2010)

Snelly said:


> Hi I have a 2020 gte pack and like to use it with out hacking it about in side..
> 
> has any body manage to crack the can bus data yet?


Yes!



VW eGolf hardware - openinverter forum



and:









GitHub - Tom-evnut/VW-bms: Can based decoding of VW bms data


Can based decoding of VW bms data. Contribute to Tom-evnut/VW-bms development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com


----------



## Snelly (Mar 25, 2021)

Many thanks, what Rev hardware is the code for ?


----------



## arthur8 (2 mo ago)

Hi,

Do you guys know what is the correct voltage for those lithium polymer cells from the golf gte? 

Ive read that they are Lithium nickel manganese cobalt (NMC). And from what i've found they have a 3.7 V nominal voltage with a 4.2 V maximum while charging. This is correct?

Thanks.


----------



## fawzi12345 (2 mo ago)

Then


----------



## fawzi12345 (2 mo ago)

Reply


----------



## filipe.januario (6 mo ago)

Hi,
I bought a VW Golf GTE battery and have been investigating the best way to communicate with the battery via the external plug (without opening the battery).
Any suggestions on what is the best way to communicate?
Is it possible through VCDS to get the voltages from the battery through the external plug? 

Thanks


----------

